# Aiptasia control.



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

My dad mostly takes care of our saltwater fish tank, but we just ran out of this aiptasia killing liquid thing that we squirt into aiptasia to kill it.

I thought I read somewhere things such as lemon juice work...

Is there any cheaper substitutes for this? (Its about 18$ for a small bottle I think!)

Thanks!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lemon juice is what onefish2fish recommends so if it was me that's what I would use.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks kymmie.

Do you or someone know any information about lemon juice? How does it kill Aiptasia? And will it affect my water?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't use too much as it willl effect your Alkalinity and then your pH. Only a small amount in a syringe blown directly into the mouth of the aiptasia will do. I have tried this method and it works. I also bought a few peppermint shrimp, and they seemed to eat the aiptasia. I needed about half a dozen in my 150, and they have to be the correct species. This is why you see mixed success with these critters in aiptasia control; some people don't have enough, and some don't have the right kind.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i like to use the pure lemon juice because IMO its as natural as its going to get with adding something to the tank. as wake said, dont use to much at once as it is an acid. if alot are present killing one or two every other day or so would prob. work well.
ive also heard of using a kalkwasser mix (you cant use to much of this @ one time either) and shooting that into the mouth of the aiptasia but again i like the lemon juice method. besides you can also use alittle of it to make some nice lemonade to sip while you do this :wink: 

im like wake and wouldnt buy and peppermint shrimp and def. not a butterfly fish just to fix the problem. not all shrimp will eat it and ive had different species of butterfly pay no attention at all. a good way of putting it, why buy cats to fix your mouse problem when you'll need to buy dogs to fix your cat problem. 

the way it works is that aiptasia is an anemone that grows as a pest because it will sting near by coral, most likely killing them, cover rocks, not look so pretty... anyways your basically force feeding the nem acid to its mouth ( in this case the small center opening in the center ) 

i would turn off all pumps, fill a needle or squirter with 100% lemon juice, get it in the tank as close to the aiptasia as possible without bumping it ( touching it will send it retracting back into the rock ) and squirting out the juice to its mouth. it may take 2 or 3 needles full but again depending tank size/amt. needed to be killled dont over do it. it may be wise to test before/after with pH. i wouldnt leave the pumps off for very long either. i would squirt one or two, enjoy that glass of lemonade, while enjoying the tank for 2-5 quick minutes and fire the pumps back up.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. ^^ You mean it takes 2-3 needles full to kill 2-3 aipstasia? 

There's quite a few in the tank, because we've let it get out of hand. Most of them are not near corals but in hard places to reach and every once in a while one pops up by the coral and stings it. It's only 24 gallons btw.

The aipstasia killer is hard to squirt out cus it's thick and we always squirt a lot on accident so... lemon juice will probably fix that too.

I'll get a lemon soon!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it could take 2 or 3 shots for 1 and i prob. wouldnt do more then 2-3 total at once. figure every 2 or 3 days and this problem should be taken care of soon enough.
i also wouldnt buy lemons and bother squeezing them, id just go with a bottle of pure lemon juice.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, ok. I'll see if I can find that. Thanks!


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

what is wrong with aipstasia in tanks?


----------

